# Veneer stone over stucco



## jsumb82 (May 10, 2012)

Hi, I'm thinking of installing a veneer stone over my stucco.. I emailed the company that I was buying the veneer stone from and said that this is possible but first I have to install plywood over the stucco, apply vapor barrier and then install the veneer over the plywood. These stone veneer that I want to install does not have to be mortared, they call it dry stack stone veneer. My question is, how do I screw the plywood on top of the stucco? What kind of screws can I use? How long should the screws be and can I do something to make sure that no moisture can get inside the stucco and end up having moisture problems. Thank you for any help...


----------



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

jsumb82 said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of installing a veneer stone over my stucco.. I emailed the company that I was buying the veneer stone from and said that this is possible but first I have to install plywood over the stucco, apply vapor barrier and then install the veneer over the plywood. These stone veneer that I want to install does not have to be mortared, they call it dry stack stone veneer. My question is, how do I screw the plywood on top of the stucco? What kind of screws can I use? How long should the screws be and can I do something to make sure that no moisture can get inside the stucco and end up having moisture problems. Thank you for any help...


Here is the way to do it. Not sure why the company didnt tell you this. 

First you install the plywood and then you put on tar paper for the moisture barrier, (not vapor). After this, galvanized chicken wire is tacked on and then mortar is parged on top of that to give you a base to stick the stone. And yes, mortar is still used on the back of the stone even tho it is drystacked. If this is a indoor application then you can stick the stone on top of plywood using high strength PL glue or something similar (masonry adhesive). Again, this way would only be for indoor. Any time you put stone on exterior surfaces, the first method must be used. 

GL


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

jsumb82 said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of installing a veneer stone over my stucco.. I emailed the company that I was buying the veneer stone from and said that this is possible but first I have to install plywood over the stucco, apply vapor barrier and then install the veneer over the plywood. These stone veneer that I want to install does not have to be mortared, they call it dry stack stone veneer. My question is, how do I screw the plywood on top of the stucco? What kind of screws can I use? How long should the screws be and can I do something to make sure that no moisture can get inside the stucco and end up having moisture problems. Thank you for any help...


 

Is your house constructed of concrete block or wood framed walls,if concrete block you can use tapcons,if wood probably be easier to use hollow wall anchors,than finding studs. As to the length it will depend on the thickness of the added plywood,plus the thickness of the stucco plus the underlayment for the original stucco, 2 1/2 inches should work.

I think i would install 2.5 lb. (or heavier) diamond mesh expanded metal lath. Use galvanized lath for exterior application,rather than using chicken wire over your saturated felt..

And yes you still have to use mortar for an outdoor application, of dry stack stone.


----------

